# Cigars in Hotel rooms (can I?)



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

I just back from a little getaway trip with my wife to Orlando. though its only a hour from home, it is far enough!! Anyway i brought three nice smokes for the weekend and i only got to enjoy one during a walk from the hotel to Universal. I had many chances in the room to light up, a few times it would have been the perfect time to but....

I mean it was a (ashtrey-less) smoking room, so i thought maybe, but i bailed in fear that the clouds of smoke from any of my 3 robustos would set off the sprinklers/alarm.

Have any of you braved a smoke in a hotel room? did you get away with it?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If it's a smoking room, smoke away my friend... if everything goes wrong, sue them for having a non-smoking smoking room.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I do it all the time when I travel.

It is a smoking room. They expect you to smoke in it.

Next time call room service for an ashtray and enjoy yourself.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

If its a smoking room - smoke. I'm headed to Vegas next week (Wed - Sun) and and you can pretty much smoke almost everywhere. When I have some downtime in my room (smoking) you can bet I'll smoke a cigar If i'm in the mood.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The problem is not the cigar but the cigar smoke.....no ventilation unless you can open a window. All that smoke just hangs in the air.....I love cigars but 24 hours of it..


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I generally have not trouble smoking in a hotel room. I did have on case in Virginia (I think?) where it set off the smoke alarm in the room. I smoked near the open window after that.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

I usually ask for a smoking room with a balcony. That way I can smoke in th room or out on the balcony. If you have a smoking room, light up and smoke. The fire sprinkler systems in hotels work off of heat not smoke.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's a smoking room, I'll puff away. As was already said, if the smoke gets too bad for you (btw, it never seems to bother me), try to ventilate.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> If it's a smoking room, I'll puff away. As was already said, if the smoke gets too bad for you (btw, it never seems to bother me), try to ventilate.


 :tpd: I don't normally though as I hate that morning after smell.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

next time a balcony will be manditory! windows never open in hotels anymore (thanks to a few mellonclloie Johns who made the jump after losing some dough) 

thanks for the advice, ill remove my tampon and light up next time


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I do it all the time when I travel.
> 
> It is a smoking room. They expect you to smoke in it.
> 
> Next time call room service for an ashtray and enjoy yourself.


 :tpd:

I do it all the time. :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What everyone else said. If it is a smoking room, go for it and enjoy every second! I had a lovely Monte on my last hotel visit in Indiana. I sat near the window and had it cracked, and there were no lingering smells whatsoever. My buddy did, however, tell me that he could smell it all the way down the hallway when he was walking back to the room! :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

The problem with smoking rooms is that they stink of cigarettes. I hate that but Yes.,.On our Anniversary one time. We were in the hotel room in the hot tub drinking Champagne. the Wife bought me 3 Party 150's. I really dont care at this point. With that combo. Hot tub, alcohol, wife and the go ahead on a Party 150..It was a no brainer. Got away with it..It was a non-smoking room..


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I was in Seattle on biz and the hotel I was in made you sign a waiver that said if you smoked in the hotel you would be charged on your credit card 350 smackers. It's funny it wasn't in the biggest of print either. I actually did smoke in my room too. One of those HDM cigarillos. No charge either. It rained everyday I was there except the day I got there.


----------

